# Hello from Germany



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

Have fun posting

PS. I do not have any Gypsy horses, but I absolutely love them and WILL own one one day!


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you  

Gypsys are beautyful horses. 
But i'm shocked about the prices for a gypsy in USA :shock: - so expensiv!!!

For Shivas mother i have paid 2000 Euro  , imported from Ireland.

I sold my foal for 3500 Euro = *4.743,55 US Dollar

*Maybe i sold to USA!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there!

Oooh, just got to say that your horses are beautiful. Vanners are among the most absolutely beautiful horses in the world. Sheesh, that's wretchedly cheap, you lucky thing!  Goodness knows what I'll have to do to own one eventually.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum
Loved your videos, the one of Rudi was very cute. He sure is a proud one :lol:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to Horse Forum! What part of Germany are you from? My mother-in-law is from Heidelberg.


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

Now i live near cologne but saturday i will move to Kassel (Hessen). :lol:
The love, you know :mrgreen:


----------

